# running vbs script for logon batch file



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

so i have created a vbs script to map home folders for each of the users 
the only problem i have just ran into is when i try to run the script using the batch file it won't work 

so far this is what I have got 
start c:\myscripts\homedrive.vbs 

thanks in advance


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

lol nvm found it 

cscript c:\myscripts\homefolder.vbs


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Add "nologo" - 

cscript /nologo c:\myscripts\homefolder.vbs 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

